# giving back to the art



## pete (Aug 9, 2004)

just spent about 2 hours talkin' kenpo concepts and techniques with a regular guy, who happens to be a 7th degree black belt and wealth of kenpo knowledge. he helped me realize some things i already knew inside, and find other things i never paid attention to... now, i got to work 'em, and work 'em hard.. 

he made the call to me, long distance: LA to NY, that's what i call a kenpo ambassador, a kenpo evangelist, a bit of a blow-hard, but that's ok cause he's the first to say it. 

thanks clyde... hope we get to meet up some day, my coast or yours... there is a lot i can learn from you. 

pete.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 9, 2004)

Clyde has always been a wealth of knowledge and has a hold nothing back attitude which can be refreshing.


----------



## Shortay (Aug 10, 2004)

It is inspiring and also very humbling when a far more senior rank gives up their own time to share their knowledge and love of kenpo with you.

I was fortunate enough to attend the London Club's summer camp here in the UK this year, where Dr Ron Chapél was one of the guest instructors. Not only did he deliver some incredible seminars over the weekend, he also found time during the BBQ social event on the Saturday evening to answer my questions and take me through some fascinating kenpo for about 3 hours!!!!! 

Not only did I gain an enormous amount of information and inspiration from him, I have also gained, I hope, a great friend. 

One of the best things about kenpo is the way the worldwide kenpo family support and encourage each other, sharing experiences and insights regardless of rank - this forum being a great example! And the way those who have been learning kenpo for years continue to 'give back to the art' will ensure that the art goes from strength to strength...


----------



## MJS (Aug 11, 2004)

pete said:
			
		

> just spent about 2 hours talkin' kenpo concepts and techniques with a regular guy, who happens to be a 7th degree black belt and wealth of kenpo knowledge. he helped me realize some things i already knew inside, and find other things i never paid attention to... now, i got to work 'em, and work 'em hard..
> 
> he made the call to me, long distance: LA to NY, that's what i call a kenpo ambassador, a kenpo evangelist, a bit of a blow-hard, but that's ok cause he's the first to say it.
> 
> ...



Pete-  I couldnt agree with you more!  When I first came to this forum, Clyde and I didnt see eye to eye.  After much arguing back and forth, I took him up on his offer to call him.  Well, close to 2 hrs. later, we settled our differences and had a fantastic chat about the art of Kenpo.  He opened my eyes and enlightened me to many things.  I still call him on a regular basis, and each and every time, its well worth it.

I'm certainly glad that you were able to share the same experience as I did.

Mike


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 11, 2004)

pete said:
			
		

> just spent about 2 hours talkin' kenpo concepts and techniques with a regular guy, who happens to be a 7th degree black belt and wealth of kenpo knowledge. he helped me realize some things i already knew inside, and find other things i never paid attention to... now, i got to work 'em, and work 'em hard..
> 
> he made the call to me, long distance: LA to NY, that's what i call a kenpo ambassador, a kenpo evangelist, a bit of a blow-hard, but that's ok cause he's the first to say it.
> 
> ...


I was fortunate enough to be nearby when Pete spoke to Clyde the other evening, and pete graciously shared some of the insights Clyde had gone over with him.  The art of kenpo is truly blessed to have someone like Clyde who so generously shares his time and knowledge with other kenpoists on their own journey.

Kenpo Mama :asian:


----------



## pete (Aug 11, 2004)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> I was fortunate enough to be nearby when Pete spoke to Clyde the other evening...



yeah, my kenpo mama was there to help me talk through squeezing the peach!  way to go demo girl!


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 11, 2004)

pete said:
			
		

> yeah, my kenpo mama was there to help me talk through squeezing the peach! way to go demo girl!


To further the art of Kenpo i'd demo squeezing the peach anytime!!!!!  

KM :ultracool


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 11, 2004)

The two of you are the quintessential kenpo couple (how alliterative but -- can you say that 3x fast?)

Seriously Pete. I hope you are going to share some of those insights with the rest of us in your class each week. I heard a little about the conversation from KM and it sounded like it was a couple hours well-spent.  (You lucky duck!) KT


----------



## pete (Aug 11, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Seriously Pete. I hope you are going to share some of those insights with the rest of us in your class each week.



it has already begun... and where were you young lady?


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Aug 11, 2004)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> I was fortunate enough to be nearby when Pete spoke to Clyde the other evening, and pete graciously shared some of the insights Clyde had gone over with him. The art of kenpo is truly blessed to have someone like Clyde who so generously shares his time and knowledge with other kenpoists on their own journey.
> 
> Kenpo Mama :asian:


[size=+2]*The Qualities and Characteristics of Rank*[/size]

[size=+1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*First-degree black belt.*

A first-degree black belt (junior instructor) has achieved a certain level of physical expertise. Understanding the concepts and principles of motion, he has become a formidable fighter defensively and offensively. However, his skills outstrip his ability to communicate and teach, so teaching is essential to any further progress.

*Second-degree black belt.*

For the second-degree black belt (associate instructor), the ability to teach has begun to reinforce new-found skills. He has discovered that "to teach is to learn", and this is accompanied by a re-evaluation of past mistakes and bad habits. A new sense of responsibility appears, and he must begin to cultivate an image of authority within the school.

*Third-degree black belt.*

At third degree (senior instructor), the black belt finds that first- and second-degree black belts look to him for guidance and direction in the execution of techniques. He now has the authority within the school environment to organize a curriculum, express policy and set up tests.

*Fourth-degree black belt*

At fourth degree (head instructor), the black belt acquires the privilege of overriding others within the school after careful discussion, as well as a more mature ability to communicate that allows teaching first-, second- and third- degree black belts. Together with these responsibilities, the fourth-degree black belt assists the master instructor in seminars, demonstrations and other public functions at which the school and the art are represented. His physical expertise should be noticeably above that of more junior black belts, particularly in terms of speed, power and timing

*Fifth-degree black belt*

The fifth degree black belt (associate professor) has reached the level at which he begins to teach the art beyond the realm of the school. Although the school curriculum has been carefully spelled-out, he is no longer bound by it and has acquired the ability to tailor it to fit individual students. At fifth degree, in short, the black belt now moves on to a broader base of responsibility

*Sixth-degree black belt*

The sixth-degree black belt (professor) has now reached a level at which he can not only teach the art but begin to formulate its concepts and principles outside his school. As a result, caution becomes imperative. He has advanced to a critical point in his art, and it is at this point that his accumulation of time in grade becomes his defense against teaching what he cannot later retract 


*Seventh-degree black belt*

At seventh degree (senior professor), a noticeable change takes place in the black belt's understanding of his art. He becomes capable of ascertaining the problems that lie within the teaching of the curriculum. Working from a broader base and beginning to teach locally, nationally and internationally what was once taught mainly at home, he now recognizes that his former ways may not work abroad and must be tailored to particular minds, cultures and agendas. He has realized that while the language of the art remains the same, the varied applications of that language must be fitted to the environment. In brief, a seventh degree who goes out to teach in the world must have learned to tailor his teachings to the place and the people.

*Eighth-degree black belt*

At eighth degree (associate master), the black belt's concerns shift to exploring areas of physical mastership that were not visible to him in the past. His art eventually begins to expand physically and mentally, so much so that a definite physical change becomes evident, expressing the fact that he has begun to settle into a physical mastery. Thus, movements are less contrived because they are in the process of embodiment within him.

*Ninth-degree black belt*

At ninth degree (master of arts), the black belt has reached a level where, at any given moment, he can choreograph a technique by reaching a "superconscious" level. No longer separate from the art he has internalized, he has at last embodied it and become an element of it. What he teaches and what he physically embodies are indivisible. His contributions to the martial arts inside and outside the community are many, and his rank is backed by at least 25 years of sacrifice and service



*Tenth-degree black belt* 

Tenth degree represents a lifelong endeavor to help all humankind. The rank is so respected by peers and students that the person's word affects the course of the art.

_*(The titles for the 10 ranks of black belt and the basic ideas of the differences between them came from Ed Parker. I have added a few needed definitions and explanations and provided interpretations.)- Larry G. Tatum*_
_*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*_


*DarK LorD*
[/size]</FONT>


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 12, 2004)

I think that the spirit of martial arts in general and MSGM Parker's kenpo specifically is the exchange of ideas and constant refining and reinventing oneself as a martial artist.  Bravo to those senior to the rest of us who take the time to exchange ideas and to pass along the concepts and teaching of our art freely and without judgment.  KT


----------

